# Oakville BA Closing Sale



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

I guess it's official. I've received this week's E-sale flyer in my email today, and there's a big banner about Oakville BA Closing Sale..."everything must go, up to 75% off. In stock items only".

Store's closing Apr 30.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Can you post the link to the e-flyer here please.

thanks



zenafish said:


> I guess it's official. I've received this week's E-sale flyer in my email today, and there's a big banner about Oakville BA Closing Sale..."everything must go, up to 75% off. In stock items only".
> 
> Store's closing Apr 30.


----------



## walleye (Oct 27, 2010)

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Locations/Oakville/oakville.html


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

There is no additional info in the flyer other than to say that everything in the store is up to 75% off. The bottom part of the FISHeSALES flyer is applicable to all Big Al's locations as usual.

Here it is:
http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...bydfC9pDgmH5wid1Ytsjb1Ic-YR3v9R2-mPIzHov6J44=
--
Paul


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Oakville.html

I guaruntee that it's going to be 75% off crap nobody wants or needs.
I'll guess livestock will be 20% and dry goods will be 25%
scammers!!


----------



## walleye (Oct 27, 2010)

anyone been there and saw external filters have big chops off? i am far away so have to make sure.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

still too early to get the best prices... anybody been there lately?


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

altcharacter said:


> I guaruntee that it's going to be 75% off crap nobody wants or needs.
> I'll guess livestock will be 20% and dry goods will be 25%
> scammers!!


+1 that would be my guess also. I do plan to ask about their holding tanks...those might go cheap, maybe $1/gal


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Oakville.html
> 
> I guaruntee that it's going to be 75% off crap nobody wants or needs.
> I'll guess livestock will be 20% and dry goods will be 25%
> scammers!!


This.

Why do I expect to see:

Everything in the store up to 75%*

*except those products marked final sale price 

(meaning all the good stuff regular price)

For some reason I see a repeat of boxing day sale minus the salt


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

OUT TO LUNCH on the tank prices.

Wait untill they close and go grab everything out of the garbage. Dont fall into thier 25% sale, Its all a rightoff for them SO it will all be tossed after.


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Oakville.html
> 
> I guaruntee that it's going to be 75% off crap nobody wants or needs.
> I'll guess livestock will be 20% and dry goods will be 25%
> scammers!!


I was just there about an hour ago and asked about the high tech section, specifically about the MP10W es and it was still at a reg. price of $329 and no discount. WTF!!!


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

im pretty sure anything good will just be sent to BA Mississauga only the crap will be on sale


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

dimples76 said:


> I was just there about an hour ago and asked about the high tech section, specifically about the MP10W es and it was still at a reg. price of $329 and no discount. WTF!!!


You can go to their Facebook page and ask why they would send out an email saying everything is on sale up to 75% off when in fact everything isn't on sale.

If everyone on this site does this maybe some real discounts will be offered.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/BigAlsCanada
--
Paul


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

It's in the wording. On sale "UP" to 75% off....so 0% off is still for sale. It's all semantics...not worth getting upset about as it's been that way since forever...ish.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

another reason I stopped buying from them years ago.

Im glad they are Gone. Now the small guys in the area will do better.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm with Chromey on this one. It's going to be the same type of sale they do for boxing day


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

chromey said:


> out to lunch on the tank prices.
> 
> Wait untill they close and go grab everything out of the garbage. Dont fall into thier 25% sale, its all a rightoff for them so it will all be tossed after.


+1
+1
+1
+1
+1


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I dropped into Big Al's Oakville today and spoke to the manager Jake, who is a great guy to deal with by the way. He told me that for the month of March everything in the store is a minimum of 10% off up to a maximum of 75% off. And in April everything is a minimum of 20% off right until the end of the month and then the store is closed forever.

Hope this helps.
--
Paul


----------



## BillB (Jan 26, 2012)

*Sale - lights???*

I live too far out of town but does anyone know if there "Aquatic Life" strip light fixtures with T 5 bulbs are on the discount rack too.????

Thx


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Are there any other LFS's in Oakville?


----------



## rossco838 (Aug 6, 2011)

Oakville reef gallery is right beside BA's

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice place, but any FW LFS's?



rossco838 said:


> Oakville reef gallery is right beside BA's
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I was at Oakville BA today, crowded since people were thinking there is a good deal but nothing really great. Signs everywhere 75percent off but I do not see anything that is 75percent off. They only give a 10percent off for any of the dry goods. You can get a better deal at other LFS.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I saw the flier as well. Went first thing this morning. Almost nothing was on sale. Food and filter media were 10%. I think what they are clearing out is mostly the aquarium kits. Alot of the display tanks have sold stickers on them and they are significantly reduced.

I asked the girl at the cash if it was a closing sale or a moving sale. She said she hoped they were moving but management wasn't saying anything. Considering how all the buildings around it are dissappearing, my guess is the owner of the property got an offer he couldn't refuse. I bet next year it's a condo tower.

Lee


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just as I suspected. Another sham of a sale with 10% off. And you would think that since they were closing they would want to move product faster and give 20% just to get the product out the door.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

you would think that wouldn't you.

But it is never the case. When I worked retail when we planned on closing a store we would ship all the stuff that didn't sell to that one location and had a big sale LOL. And yep anything that was good stayed the same price or got shipped to a different location


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

all the good stuff, your points and some staff are going to BA mississauga, the guy made enough off the sale of the land to retire. They have a little notice on the board when you walk in letting you know and he tries to blame city of Oakville for expropriating the land. Funny he doesnt say how he got a nice fat cheque from them


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

mrobson said:


> the guy made enough off the sale of the land to retire. They have a little notice on the board when you walk in letting you know and he tries to blame city of Oakville for expropriating the land. Funny he doesnt say how he got a nice fat cheque from them


expropriate  - To deprive a person of their property. To confiscate. Usually in reference to taking property for public use.

It's not said if the BA's owner acutally owned the property, or if they leased it from a landlord (most common for commercial properties). Either way the property owner - not the tenant (if applicable) - will be made whole for the loss of their land, ie the city will cut them a cheque for the market value of the property.

If BA's leased the location the owner gets nothing from the city, except being forced to move - a pretty shitty deal. If they owned it, they would get some money for the lot and the cost of moving, but are still out of a location, and other rents/lots may not be affordable/available.

If the property owner wanted to sell at a market price, they would have sold directly to the developper instead of having the city do the "dirty" work of expropriating the land for the developper.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

im just going off the information one of the long time employees told me


----------



## girthvader (Apr 7, 2011)

Why does there have to be a crazy sale to buy something? If you need something, then but it. If you're looking for free or practically free, good luck to you and your never ending search.....


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

girthvader said:


> Why does there have to be a crazy sale to buy something? If you need something, then but it. If you're looking for free or practically free, good luck to you and your never ending search.....


There's a fine line between need and want. Yes when I NEED something I go out and buy it, but technically I don't NEED another fish related item. But if it's free or practically free, then it's my WANT's lucky day


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

Has anyone been out to BA recently? Is there anything left? Is it worth going?

I don't want to drive over if nothing but junk is left.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

My take on this, do not waste your time unless you really need something. They say 25-75percent but they only give you like 10percent or prices as marked.. If they cannot sell, they will just transfer all their items to Mississauga or Kennedy store.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

loonie said:


> My take on this, do not waste your time unless you really need something. They say 25-75percent but they only give you like 10percent or prices as marked.. If they cannot sell, they will just transfer all their items to Mississauga or Kennedy store.


Last few times I went there, the so called savings are miserable 

I was not expecting much, maybe just something like Sidewalk sale prices (not the advertised but the tent-ones)


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

I was in there last Sat. and everything in the store was 25% off. I bought a bucket of salt, return pump and Seaflor Special Grade Reef Sand - 40 lb all for 25% off! Was talking to the staff and they said they are continuing to get in new stock up until this week!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I should go in a demand a refund for all the times they ripped me off, when i first started in this hobby...


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Guys I was there today...they had really good "sales" on their lights but they are mostly all HQI CF combos... Decent prices for BNIB lights but not much cheaper than mops..


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

I went today and everything is 25% off. I picked up the 25 foot + 10 foot bonus python cleaner for $42 tax in. Not too bad considering it's normally $49.99.

A large amount of the tanks are empty IMO. Maybe 2/3 have fish.


I spoke with one of the sales guys to see if there will be a big push at the end and he said no. It's a franchise so all the merchandise will go to other stores or back to the warehouse. So he said don't expect anything better then what it is now. They are just doing the 25% off to save them the shipping cost of sending the stuff back to the warehouse.


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm looking for some petenia splendida(red bay snooks) which they sometimes have, does anyone know if they have any now?

Gary


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I frequently used this store for regular accessories, brine shrimp eggs, airlines, fish food etc. The people at the register and in the front departments were all very nice and helpful, however I cannot say the same for the Fish department.

A few times that I did buy some fish to try out like the beautiful Electric Blue Dwarf Cichlids, this was one very bad experience!  All of them died one day after each other until finally I took the last one back to the store....all within the 7 day refund period....the Fish department manager, if you can call him that (always sour faced and nasty attitude) refused to refund me for them! I told him I would NEVER buy another fish from them after that, and I didn't!

I have purchased guppies from them in the past also, and they all died within a week  and it wasn't anything in my tanks, as I am breeding high end Guppies at the moment with NO deaths, so it definitely was Bad/Diseased stock they had in there.

Many times I saw dead fish lying in the tanks and no one cleaning them out, same with the Bettas, kept in very small containers and in dirty water. They only changed them out once a week....nasty! 

I like the Mississauga BA's and Hamilton one much better, they seem to be more helpful and into their fish in both these stores, so hopefully they will do better now there isn't a store in between the two cities.

I also asked the same question about the 75% off items and was told it was only on big stuff like huge tanks/lights etc...everything else was 10%...not a big saving in my book, when Dragon aquarium in Miss always gives discount each time I go in there, and they have a lot of the same items I buy on a regular basis.


----------

